# Contact Lenses - more than 50% off



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Do I need to see an eye doctor before ordering? I have great vision, but are there different sizes I need to worry about?

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------

